# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AGA Convention 2K4



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok guys - you already know all about this upcoming AGA Convention.
We've got a fantastic programme lined up for this years convention,
hosted by the Greater Washington Aquatic Plants Association (www.gwapa.org)
Field Trip:
The National Aquarium in Baltimore
Aquarium Center

Speakers:
Takashi Amano - world reknowned Photographer and Aquascaper
Jan Bastmeijer - the King of Cryptocorynes
Diana Walstead - Author of 'Ecology of the Planted Aquaria'
Mike Senske - Paludarium designer extraordinaire

Focus Groups:
Freshwater shrimp by Wilma Duncan
Emersed culture by Jan Bastmeijer
Back to basics by Dorothy Riemer
Collecting plants, driftwood and rocks

It's being hosted in Crystal City - a stones throw from DC. Infact, theres
a metro rail stop right int he basement of the hotel - a few minutes ride into
all of DC's attractions!

Historically 90% of the convention registrations 
occur during the month leading upto the convention.
That being said - we're already over 50% of *MAX CAPACITY* for
the field trip, banquet and convention registrations - and it's just the 
begining of August! Registrations are starting to pick up again. At the 
current rate, we're expecting to *MAX OUT *in about 6 weeks. So if you're 
planning on making it to the convention - you better act now before we 
run out of space. As if you needed any more incentive, the prices will go up 
as we get closer to the convention date - but we will probably be filled
to capacity way before that happens anyway.

*SO REGISTER NOW!!!*
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I've heard from several people that they're
holding back due to the cost of the hotel.
GET A ROOMMATE! That's standard practice. You'll
cut your hotel costs by half. I'm sure Robert
wouldn't mind having a thread on his forum
somewhere to help the folks who are looking
for roommates for the convention. Right Robert?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Who here is going? By all means, share a room! This one is going to be a lot of fun! Diana will be a speaker, Amano will be there. You got to go! This may be your only chance to meet me! I know you don't want to pass that up!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I might just have to take the ride down from NJ! It should only take four hours. Meeting Robert is worth the trip alone!









Mike


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Well hurry up and register if you haven't already! 

We've already filled up one bus
for the field trip and are into filling up
the 2nd bus. However, once that second bus is
full - we'll not be taking any additional field
trip registrations.

The same goes for the banquet - there's limited
space there so if you want to attend that,
register NOW! Once we hit 150 banquet registrations, we'll either increase the price or cut off registrations for it completely.

I assure you - this is the event you will NOT
want to miss.


----------

